# Tesco & tunnel - be aware...



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am looking for a crossing and have been quoted almost £200 return. Out in September and back in October. This is £50 worth of Tesco deals. 

P&O - bless them, can do me for £68.75 return but I have to pay in hard cash for this. 

Looking on EBAY, £50 worth of Clubcard vouchers are probably worth £100 and so it now seems the best value is to flog the Tesco stuff on Ebay and use the cash to pay P&O! 

I also note that when looking for another crossing with Eurotunnel, there is no sign of the £61 fares for motorhomes, the cheapest seems to be £73 one way at silly o'clock. 

Russell


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Have to agree with you there Rapide....that's why I ended up sailing with Norfolk Line....you have to watch these Tesco voucher things :lol: 


Regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

*Eurotunnel*

Hi, we always buy day returns on the Eurotunnel and rip up the return leg, it has always worked out much cheaper so far  it does seem mad though!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Day return*

Hi

Reference the day return, I know this has been discussed on the forum before. The ferry companies seem to have a "reserve the right" etc etc to basically charge your credit card if you do not show for the return portion on a day return.

Is there no such disclaimer on Eurotunnel tickets?

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

It seems the tunnel reserves the right etc etc.

1. TICKET VALIDITY

1.1 Your booking is only valid for the booked departure date and time and the vehicle type stated.

Failure to complete both the outward and return journeys in respect of a return booking will invalidate your booking and in the event that you complete only one journey in respect of a return booking, you will be liable to pay the difference between the price that you paid for your return booking and the single fare applicable at the time that your journey was made. Eurotunnel reserves the right to obtain from you payment in full for all sums so arising. 
All travel must be completed within 1 calendar year of the date of booking.

I am not sure how they would pursue this, but I am aware of ferry customers that have had the credit cards charged.

Russell


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

We've always paid for the return but not used it, it's always worked out less expensive for us and we haven't had any problems so far, done it around 6 times over the past few years. So best keep my fingers crossed for the next time.


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

*tesco and tunnel*

i know the prob but i got it for 120 return for september but u gota book five months prior which i know is not always possible. the weez is u book for silly o clock but get there for 20.00 and they have always say ''u can go on the next one if u want there is a space'' 
gary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Crossing*

Miranda

What do you use then for your inbound crossing? The return portion of a day return is not valid at check in of the outbound has not been used - well, based on my experience on the ferries!

Russell


----------

